# Jacqui Lambie for PM



## wayneL (3 September 2014)

Just getting in first 

....or maybe Pauline Hanson MkII?

Either way, loads of entertainment to come IMO.


----------



## drsmith (3 September 2014)

Her first step is to convince Uncle Clive to adopt as policy $5 from every whipper snipper sale going into the JL for PM fund.


----------



## pixel (3 September 2014)

wayneL said:


> Just getting in first
> 
> ....or maybe Pauline Hanson MkII?
> 
> Either way, loads of entertainment to come IMO.




Well, she'd adapt to the role quite well, methinks. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacqui_Lambie
I only took an interest in her background now that you suggested her for the top job.
If our bra-snapping Buswell could be considered a successor, why not the packet-sizing Senator from Tassie. I most definitely prefer her to the sniveling Ms Milne and her ditzy Young offsider.


----------



## burglar (3 September 2014)

wayneL said:


> Just getting in first  ...




In first ... but too oily!


----------



## banco (3 September 2014)

I thought the description of her as Pauline Hanson with less brains and less class seemed apt.


----------



## noco (4 September 2014)

Lambie could not possibly be worse than Rudd/Gillard/Rudd....throw in Shorten for good measure.


----------



## Knobby22 (4 September 2014)

Well I like her. She shows spunk.
She fought for her country. Far better than most parliamentarian drones, many who have hardly worked and had a silver spoon in their mouth over their whole life. 

In her maiden speech she provides some of her aims is to have an enquiry into the Department of Defence where we know women have been mistreated including herself I am sure. She also wants Tassie looked after and mentioned the disgrace of the Bass Strait transport costs that hold Tassie back. She also wants to help a mate who was discharged disgracefully.

She is a forthright rather than a demure woman and so is disliked intensely by many people in our society who believe women should not behave in this manner. I find it disgusting how packs are being formed to throw stones at her whether it be in the press or within this forum. She is a real Australian, maybe a little naÃ¯ve, but doing her best despite nasty sniping from the sides. 

The way people are behaving reminds me why Tolkien's orcs are based on the nastier aspects of human nature. I hope this thread does not become just another source of hatred and bile.

Watch her speech before you judge so harshly.


----------



## SirRumpole (4 September 2014)

"Gruesomely fascinating" may be a good description of Jacquie.

I don't think she is as dangerous to a civilised community as Pauline Hanson, and she has a few weird ideas but seems to have a heart and will be interesting to watch.

Six years is a very long time in politics.


----------



## wayneL (4 September 2014)

Knobby22 said:


> Well I like her. She shows spunk.
> She fought for her country. Far better than most parliamentarian drones, many who have hardly worked and had a silver spoon in their mouth over their whole life.
> 
> In her maiden speech she provides some of her aims is to have an enquiry into the Department of Defence where we know women have been mistreated including herself I am sure. She also wants Tassie looked after and mentioned the disgrace of the Bass Strait transport costs that hold Tassie back. She also wants to help a mate who was discharged disgracefully.
> ...




I think playing the misogyny card to be in very poor taste and your comments highly offensive to members of this forum Knobby. 

I have observed her for some time now, she deserves no more protection than  the pollies you yourself love to hate.

While she has  contribution to make, she mouths off on  issues she clearly is not qualified to speak on, and considering her comments regarding our PM, it's open season mate. It is nothing to do with her sex, it is her media hounding which raised my interest to open this thread.

No, JL deserves every piece of derision she brings upon herself.


----------



## wayneL (4 September 2014)

By contrast,  Julie Bishop has survived the self inflicted ridicule (the death stare etc) and matured into avery admirable  character... in fact..... Julie BIshop for PM.


----------



## Julia (4 September 2014)

I completely agree with both of Wayne's comments above.
(And it doesn't at all pain me to admit that publicly, Wayne .)

Just being outspoken doesn't make someone worth admiring.  It's what she says that matters, and most of it has been ill judged and ignorant.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 September 2014)

Knobby22 said:


> She fought for her country.




I believe this to be untrue.

She has never fought for her country.

gg


----------



## Julia (4 September 2014)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I believe this to be untrue.
> 
> She has never fought for her country.
> 
> gg





Knobby22 said:


> She fought for her country. Far better than most parliamentarian drones, many who have hardly worked and had a silver spoon in their mouth over their whole life.



I don't know which of you above is correct.  Knobby, you've asserted she fought for her country (sounds very noble), so maybe you could outline for us where and how she did this?

A quick google brought up the following:


> After year 11, she took a year off because she was drifting and wagging school. At 18, she applied to join the army, more for a lark than anything. What neither she nor the army knew was that she was a few weeks pregnant, a result of a fling with a boy who was "in the wrong crowd". She says the army tried to kick her out, but she hung in.
> 
> Lambie loved the army, and her face still lights up when she speaks of it. It offered structure, camaraderie, discipline, hard work, and ready-made support for a teenage single mum. Hers was a modest 11-year career, moving from the transport corps, where she drove trucks and serviced vehicles, to ambulance driving in Brisbane before she joined the military police, investigating minor matters on army bases. Along the way, she met fellow soldier John Milverton, the father of Dylan.
> 
> ...



- Fairfax, Gay Alcorn, 19 April 2014

Nothing there about her fighting anywhere.



> She is a forthright rather than a demure woman and so is disliked intensely by many people in our society who believe women should not behave in this manner. I find it disgusting how packs are being formed to throw stones at her whether it be in the press or within this forum.



Are you actually suggesting that those of us who are critical of Ms Lambie are so inclined simply because she is a woman?   
Has anyone suggested your dislike of Tony Abbott is because of anything other than his policies and what he says?  I don't think so.
The fact that many people find Ms Lambie ignorant and poorly advised in terms of airing her questionable views doesn't substantiate any claim that such people are acting 'as a pack'.
Just simply that she has failed to gain respect from many voters.


----------



## Smurf1976 (4 September 2014)

Knobby22 said:


> the disgrace of the Bass Strait transport costs that hold Tassie back.



It's obviously an issue that really only impacts one state, but it's a major one and I'd agree it's a disgrace.

Something is seriously wrong when shipping from Bell Bay or Burnie to Melbourne costs more than shipping from Melbourne to the other side of the world. Very wrong indeed, and it seems that the Port of Melbourne / Vic government and the shipping industry is basically holding the state to ransom, killing what remains of Tas productive industry in the process.

I've often wondered why we don't ship via Sydney, Adelaide or even New Zealand instead since I suspect it would be cheaper. It's not the distance that's the problem, it's the ridiculous costs on shore.


----------



## Craton (5 September 2014)

wayneL said:


> By contrast,  Julie Bishop has survived the self inflicted ridicule (the death stare etc) and matured into avery admirable  character... in fact..... Julie BIshop for PM.




wayneL Thanks mate, when I read the thread topic well, let's just say I'm still cleaning up the coffee from the laptop. 

Hmm, Julie Bishop for PM you say. You know, that may very well have some merit.



Julia said:


> Are you actually suggesting that those of us who are critical of Ms Lambie are so inclined simply because she is a woman?
> Has anyone suggested your dislike of Tony Abbott is because of anything other than his policies and what he says?  I don't think so.
> The fact that many people find Ms Lambie ignorant and poorly advised in terms of airing her questionable views doesn't substantiate any claim that such people are acting 'as a pack'.
> Just simply that she has failed to gain respect from many voters.




Yep, +1


----------



## Knobby22 (5 September 2014)

I didn't mean to suggest that the participants on this site were misogynists, so I take that back it was more directed at some public figures in the media.

I should have said she served her country not fought, as women aren't allowed to fight anyway. 

I just didn't want to see this thread degenerate into the kinds of things I hear on the ABC and other media sources and I was worried that this was beginning to occur.

If people argue she is incompetent or wrong or whatever with examples then obviously I have no problem with that. It is the abuse I don't like, of which on this thread there was only one example which was the Pauline Hanson comment which motivated me to write it (though even that was more an attempt of humour). 

The rest still stands. I think she makes some good arguments and is a breath of fresh air. 
Where are the Labor or Liberal senators with regard to promoting Tassie interests? We know they don't because it is their job as Senators to be quiet and vote the correct way. The Consitution was set up so the Senate would promote state interests and this has completely failed in my view with regard to Tasmania.

For the major parties the selection process for Senators really has 2 parts:  are you a loyal stalwarts? have you a stable personality? 
People with imaginations and independent ideas should not apply.

BTW, I was the first to suggest Julie Bishop as the new leader, she would be a good compromise candidate and I have not seen her put a foot wrong yet. I notice the media has taken up the idea now (though obviously not from me).


----------



## Craton (5 September 2014)

Knobby22 said:


> I didn't mean to suggest that the participants on this site were misogynists, so I take that back it was more directed at some public figures in the media.
> 
> *I should have said she served her country not fought, as women aren't allowed to fight anyway. *
> I just didn't want to see this thread degenerate into the kinds of things I hear on the ABC and other media sources and I was worried that this was beginning to occur.
> ...




My bolds.
Not now but didn't this change a few years ago?



> Combat roles offered to women
> 
> Mark Dodd |
> The Australian  |
> ...






> On 27 September 2011, Defence Minister Stephen Smith announced that women will be allowed to serve in frontline combat roles by 2016.[15] Women became able to apply for all positions other than special forces roles in the Army on 1 January 2013; it is planned that this remaining restriction will be removed in 2014 once the physical standards required for service in these units are determined. Women will be directly recruited into all frontline combat positions from late 2016.[16]
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Women_in_the_Australian_military




Back on topic.

I actually would like to see JL mature as a pollie and not succumb to the dummy spitting antics of her party's leader.

Re. Tassie freight costs. Without knowing the facts it does seem an appalling state of affairs. So what did Bob Browne do about it?


----------



## SirRumpole (5 September 2014)

> BTW, I was the first to suggest Julie Bishop as the new leader, she would be a good compromise candidate and I have not seen her put a foot wrong yet. I notice the media has taken up the idea now (though obviously not from me).




It's one thing for J.Bishop to be commenting on events over which she has little control, but things will get a lot harder if she has to defend Hockey's disastrous budget.

She seems pretty tough though, and maybe she will do a good job at that too. Apart from Malcolm who doesn't seem to be going anywhere fast she is the best of a bad bunch of possible successors.


----------



## Julia (5 September 2014)

SirRumpole said:


> She seems pretty tough though, and maybe she will do a good job at that too. Apart from Malcolm who doesn't seem to be going anywhere fast she is the best of a bad bunch of possible successors.



Not to mention how she outclasses anything of either gender on the Labor benches.


----------



## SirRumpole (5 September 2014)

Julia said:


> Not to mention how she outclasses anything of either gender on the Labor benches.




She hasn't had the blowtorch on the belly yet


----------



## Bintang (5 September 2014)

This discussion appears to have morphed into 'Julie Bishop for PM'


----------



## wayneL (5 September 2014)

Knobby stop being a pompous smartar5e.

The Pauline comment is mist certainly not an attempt at humour, rather an observation that JL is prone to opening her mouth before engaging het brain, like PH did. Pollies are often likened to predecessors. Abbot gets it frequently.

Enough of the purulent double standards.


----------



## Bintang (5 September 2014)

Bintang said:


> This discussion appears to have morphed into 'Julie Bishop for PM'




Which by the way i am not complaining about. The original topic belongs in the Joke Thread.


----------



## drsmith (7 September 2014)

With Mary Huff's post political career, there's always the following when she's sick of scrubbing Uncle Clive's floors and is unable to achieve it at the power-garden section of Bunnings.


----------



## drsmith (8 September 2014)

One thing's for sure.

The PUP master bedroom isn't big enough for both Jacquie Lambie and Clive Palmer.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/f...=24507&page=19&p=839956&viewfull=1#post839956


----------



## pixel (8 September 2014)

drsmith said:


> One thing's for sure.
> 
> The PUP master bedroom isn't big enough for both Jacquie Lambie and Clive Palmer.
> 
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/f...=24507&page=19&p=839956&viewfull=1#post839956



Perish the thought of sharing Clive's master bedroom :1zhelp:
Just wait until he has built his Titanic Mk2; then he'll need someone to keelhaul for good luck :


----------



## wayneL (9 September 2014)

The Jacquie "I am an aborigine" Lambie show has been amusing today.


----------



## SirRumpole (15 September 2014)

Jacquie Lambie wants indigenous Parliamentary quota



> Lambie wants Indigenous quota in Parliament
> 
> Senator Lambie also said there should be up to five Indigenous MPs in the Lower House and four in the Senate, to reflect the percentage of Aboriginal or Torres Strait Islanders in the community.
> 
> ...




I don't know about anyone else, but I think people should have to work for a seat in Parliament, not have it given to them.


----------



## Tisme (15 September 2014)

SirRumpole said:


> Jacquie Lambie wants indigenous Parliamentary quota
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about anyone else, but I think people should have to work for a seat in Parliament, not have it given to them.




In this country anyone with an Irish/Scottish surname has a good chance of being a shamrock aborigine.... how many pollies in parliament with Celtic names?


----------



## Julia (15 September 2014)

SirRumpole said:


> Jacquie Lambie wants indigenous Parliamentary quota
> 
> I don't know about anyone else, but I think people should have to work for a seat in Parliament, not have it given to them.



Agree completely.


----------



## DB008 (15 September 2014)

I agree with her on this...



> *Jacqui Lambie calls for supporters of sharia law to ‘get out’ of Australia*
> 
> “Anybody that supports Sharia law in Australia should not have the right to vote, should not be given government handouts and should probably pack up their bags and get out of here,” she told reporters in Hobart.
> 
> ...


----------



## noco (15 September 2014)

DB008 said:


> I agree with her on this...




That is the most sensible thing I have heard from Lambo's mouth.


----------



## Bintang (16 September 2014)

Is Lambo now a disciple of Geert Wilders?


----------



## burglar (16 September 2014)

noco said:


> That is the most sensible thing I have heard from Lambo's mouth.




She cannot become Australia's first female Prim Monster.
But if she tries really hard she can be the Best female PM, ...


or even the Worst female PM!


----------



## noco (16 September 2014)

Bintang said:


> Is Lambo now a disciple of Geert Wilders?




I would say Geert Wilders has millions of disciples including me.


----------



## DB008 (21 September 2014)

*Jacqui Lambie refuses to back down from call for sharia law supporters to leave Australia*



> SHE claims she doesn’t have a problem with Muslims, but Jacqui Lambie is still refusing to back away from her call for Sharia law supporters to get out of Australia.
> 
> The outspoken Palmer United Party Senator believes the Islamic legal system “obviously involves terrorism” and its followers need to instead follow Australian law “100 per cent”.
> 
> ...




http://www.news.com.au/national/jacqui-lambie-refuses-to-back-down-from-call-for-sharia-law-supporters-to-leave-australia/story-fncynjr2-1227065491868


----------



## drsmith (21 September 2014)

As part of the conversation on Jacquie Lambie's comments, Niki Savva on Bolt suggested the berka should be compulsory for people with tatts.


----------



## drsmith (21 September 2014)

DB008 said:


> *Jacqui Lambie refuses to back down from call for sharia law supporters to leave Australia*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/national/jacqui-lambie-refuses-to-back-down-from-call-for-sharia-law-supporters-to-leave-australia/story-fncynjr2-1227065491868



Uncle Clive was watching,

http://www.smh.com.au/federal-polit...stands-firm-on-burqa-ban-20140921-10jw4b.html


----------



## drsmith (24 November 2014)

I thought the defence pay offer was already 1.5%.



> "However, if Mr Abbott admits his mistake, apologises and allocates the extra $121 million to raise the ADF pay offer to 1.5 per cent, as well as returning Christmas leave and travel entitlements, then I feel sure the Australian people will forgive him and he will be viewed as a better leader."




And that's from a read statement.

Apparently uncle Clive's been blessed by God. After the havoc Jacqui has unleashed on PUP, he must be thinking at the moment it's the other deity. 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-11-24/tasmanian-senator-jacqui-lambie-quits-pup/5913136

I'd also suggest from the statement that someone's had a word in her ear and brought her down a bit. It'll be interesting to see how long that lasts.


----------



## Tisme (24 November 2014)

I wonder if pondered her chances of being a Senator for much longer now a double dissolution becomes more compelling because of her actions.


----------



## drsmith (24 November 2014)

One thing Jacqui doesn't have to worry about for a while at least is a DD.


----------



## Julia (24 November 2014)

Clive is extremely vindictive.  He will not be leaving this issue alone.
For a start, I'd be surprised if he does not sue her to get back all the money he spent on her during the election campaign.

If he can start a political party just to get back at the LNP , then he'll have no trouble thinking up malevolent plans for Ms Lambie.

As far as Lambie suggesting the PM needs to apologise about the Defence pay offer, this just shows that she is living in some sort of parallel world.


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 November 2014)

Seems to me this woman is appealing to or at least seeking sympathetic connection to the people that are having to experience the Government budget restraints. Is the ABC/SBS on her list of new friends?


----------



## noco (24 November 2014)

drsmith said:


> One thing Jacqui doesn't have to worry about for a while at least is a DD.




Not so sure about that Doc...a bit off topic but Parliament is almost becoming unworkable and I would not be surprised to see a DD mid 2015 and possibly with a new LNP leader.......Which way a DD would swing is anybodies guess at this stage.......It  just can't go on like it is......Parliament is an absolute joke.

Lambie is starting to stamp her authority and she may well be safe if  a DD is called.....probably the best thing she did was to grow up from a pup to full grown Doberman.....her bite will be worse than her bark.


----------



## Craton (24 November 2014)

noco said:


> Parliament is an absolute joke.




In this point in time, how true that is!

Of course the biggest joke, pun intended, in Clive Palmer. He's not interested in talking about his own failings but is quick to lambast everyone else's. Conspiracy theories..what a c0ck!

I'm happy that Jacquie is distancing herself from the moron. She is still an apprentice but they've all had to start started somewhere.


----------



## darkhorse70 (24 November 2014)

What a bloody circus. Im resigning as a pup member haha.


----------



## sptrawler (24 November 2014)

Well Jacqui hero's are Wong, Conroy and Xenophon, that explains a lot.


----------



## Logique (25 November 2014)

I don't see this ending well. 

Palmer is probably right about one thing, Lambie clearly has advisers whispering in her ear, and the outcomes won't necessarily be in her best interests.


----------



## Purple XS2 (25 November 2014)

I can't see that there would be any plausible prospect of Palmer suing JL for reimbursement of campaign costs - simply not in the public interest to curtail MP's freedom of affiliation vs independence etc. Besides, what actual or implied obligations would Palmer have failed to meet to JL, for example?

As to whether a double dissolution is a possibility, who knows, but if so, JL would be re-elected; don't forget a DD requires only 1/2 the normal senate vote quota, and she's certainly get that: Tasmania likes plucky independents - the late Brian Harradine was welded into his senate seat after resigning from the ALP.

Lambie's no polished performer, or an intellectual, but I think she's capable of growing into the job. The real train wreck here is Palmer: he's learnt nothing and is learning less every day. I reckon his ego is about to turn into an egg, and spread itself all over his face.


----------



## sptrawler (25 November 2014)

Purple XS2 said:


> I can't see that there would be any plausible prospect of Palmer suing JL for reimbursement of campaign costs - simply not in the public interest to curtail MP's freedom of affiliation vs independence etc. Besides, what actual or implied obligations would Palmer have failed to meet to JL, for example?
> 
> As to whether a double dissolution is a possibility, who knows, but if so, JL would be re-elected; don't forget a DD requires only 1/2 the normal senate vote quota, and she's certainly get that: Tasmania likes plucky independents - the late Brian Harradine was welded into his senate seat after resigning from the ALP.
> 
> Lambie's no polished performer, or an intellectual, but I think she's capable of growing into the job. The real train wreck here is Palmer: he's learnt nothing and is learning less every day. I reckon his ego is about to turn into an egg, and spread itself all over his face.




Good summation XS,


----------



## banco (25 November 2014)

Purple XS2 said:


> I can't see that there would be any plausible prospect of Palmer suing JL for reimbursement of campaign costs - simply not in the public interest to curtail MP's freedom of affiliation vs independence etc. Besides, what actual or implied obligations would Palmer have failed to meet to JL, for example?
> 
> As to whether a double dissolution is a possibility, who knows, but if so, JL would be re-elected; don't forget a DD requires only 1/2 the normal senate vote quota, and she's certainly get that: Tasmania likes plucky independents - the late Brian Harradine was welded into his senate seat after resigning from the ALP.
> 
> Lambie's no polished performer, or an intellectual, but I think she's capable of growing into the job. The real train wreck here is Palmer: he's learnt nothing and is learning less every day. I reckon his ego is about to turn into an egg, and spread itself all over his face.




Unless she gains 25 iq points over night she's not going to grow into the job.  She's a moron.


----------



## Julia (25 November 2014)

Purple XS2 said:


> I can't see that there would be any plausible prospect of Palmer suing JL for reimbursement of campaign costs - simply not in the public interest to curtail MP's freedom of affiliation vs independence etc.



Probably constitutional advice is needed here, but if I voted for a party, not an individual who happened to be representing that party, I would not be happy with that representative simply saying "oh bad luck, I'm not what I purported to be."



> Besides, what actual or implied obligations would Palmer have failed to meet to JL, for example?



None at all.  That has not been suggested.  Rather, she has failed to meet the obligations of representing the party for whom she chose to stand as a representative.



> Lambie's no polished performer, or an intellectual, but I think she's capable of growing into the job. The real train wreck here is Palmer: he's learnt nothing and is learning less every day. I reckon his ego is about to turn into an egg, and spread itself all over his face.



I hope so, but that is a separate issue to Lambie's behaviour.




banco said:


> Unless she gains 25 iq points over night she's not going to grow into the job.  She's a moron.



Agree 100%.  She has no background in anything that equips her for the job.  She has shown herself to be emotional rather than objective in her conclusions.  Anyone who says she will vote against all government legislation for the next five years, regardless of its content, apparently even regardless of whether it might advantage Tasmania, is being childish and ridiculous.  That the country is being held ransom by this erratic and illogical behaviour is crazy.


----------



## Bintang (1 March 2015)

Based on the old adage that _“Any publicity is good publicity”_ I have a feeling that Jacquie Lambie is already guaranteed a second 6-year term as a Senator, provided that is that she can withstand all the pressures of office – or in the words of another old saying – if she can _“keep her head on”_.

*Letter threat to behead Jacqui Lambie*


----------



## burglar (1 March 2015)

Bintang said:


> ... if she can “keep her head on” ...




Good news for JL 
Head transplants 2 years away!!

http://qz.com/99413/first-ever-human-head-transplant-is-now-possible


----------



## Bintang (1 March 2015)

burglar said:


> Good news for JL
> Head transplants 2 years away!!
> 
> http://qz.com/99413/first-ever-human-head-transplant-is-now-possible





New body but IQ will remain the same.
(Alternative to the whipper snipper treatment)


----------



## Knobby22 (2 March 2015)

That letter threat is obviously an attempt by anti Islam activists to stop the new mosque in Adelaide.


----------



## IrishDigger (2 March 2015)

Knobby22 said:


> Well I like her. She shows spunk.
> She fought for her country. Far better than most parliamentarian drones, many who have hardly worked and had a silver spoon in their mouth over their whole life.
> 
> In her maiden speech she provides some of her aims is to have an enquiry into the Department of Defence where we know women have been mistreated including herself I am sure. She also wants Tassie looked after and mentioned the disgrace of the Bass Strait transport costs that hold Tassie back. She also wants to help a mate who was discharged disgracefully.
> ...




:iagree:


----------



## drsmith (2 March 2015)

That head nod and that alone satisfies one of her criteria for a man.


----------



## drsmith (14 November 2017)

Dual citizenship claims another victim.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-11-14/jacqui-lambie-to-resign-over-citizenship/9145716


----------



## Knobby22 (14 November 2017)

drsmith said:


> Dual citizenship claims another victim.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-11-14/jacqui-lambie-to-resign-over-citizenship/9145716



Poor Jacqui. She has more of an excuse, she hasn't got a political party backing her.


----------



## drsmith (14 November 2017)

Knobby22 said:


> Poor Jacqui. She has more of an excuse, she hasn't got a political party backing her.



She did when she ran in 2013 but then ran a mile from that.


----------



## Tisme (14 November 2017)

Knobby22 said:


> Poor Jacqui. She has more of an excuse, she hasn't got a political party backing her.




Could do with a holiday I reckon. She'll get back in if/when she runs again


----------



## drsmith (14 November 2017)

ABC update,



> She has ruled out running in the upcoming Tasmanian election, but left open the option of another tilt at federal politics, saying she may consider running in the seat of Braddon if Labor MP Justine Keay is forced to resign over her citizenship.


----------



## Knobby22 (14 November 2017)

drsmith said:


> She did when she ran in 2013 but then ran a mile from that.



Yes, I forgot.


----------



## Logique (15 November 2017)

This is how bizarre the whole dual citizenship thing has become.

Lambie has indigenous blood, has served in our military, is as Aussie as they come, but is forced out of the Senate anyway. 

It's time to update this section of the Constitution.


----------



## moXJO (15 November 2017)

Logique said:


> This is how bizarre the whole dual citizenship thing has become.
> 
> Lambie has indigenous blood, has served in our military, is as Aussie as they come, but is forced out of the Senate anyway.
> 
> It's time to update this section of the Constitution.



They should all know the rules. I doubt anyone will be making the mistake again


----------



## PZ99 (15 November 2017)

Logique said:


> This is how bizarre the whole dual citizenship thing has become.
> 
> Lambie has indigenous blood, has served in our military, is as Aussie as they come, but is forced out of the Senate anyway.
> 
> It's time to update this section of the Constitution.



Which requires a referendum and reinvigorates the republic push by ex PM Turnbull. 

Intensify it by disqualifying the Queen from head of state because she isn't an Australian citizen.

Her stubby can rescind his k*night*hood because he gave up his day job


----------



## Knobby22 (15 November 2017)

Humorous headline on the AGE newspaper.

"Silence of the Lambie"


----------



## basilio (11 July 2021)

I have a lot of respect for Jacqui Lambie.  She has been a relentless learner of how to achieve constructive change in the Australia political system.  IMV her position as a power broker in the Senate has been good for Australia.

On the other hand Senator Eric Abetz is well down on my list of  politicians I respect. So when Jacqui Lambie comes up with a potential Senate partner who has supported her work, shares her views and is running for a Senate seat that would see Senator Eric Abetz leave Parliament - I'm in.   I think she deserves support from across the political spectrum.






I want to introduce you to Tammy Tyrrell. It's a longer email, but she's worth it!

She's worked side by side with me as long as I've been a Senator. She's helped me achieve everything I've been able to achieve.


A Royal Commission into Veteran Suicide.
A Victoria Cross for Teddy Sheean.
Saving ARENA, the CEFC and renewable energy target from the scrap heap.
Wiping Tasmania's $157 million public housing debt.
Every victory, done with my one vote. Imagine what we could do with two.

You can't just pick anyone to join you in Parliament. Tammy's my pick to be the next Senator for Tasmania, because she shares my values. Like me, she wants a leg up for the little guy. She wants politics to be open to everyone. And she's suspicious of whenever there's too much power in the hands of too few people.

She wants to help people. She's spent her whole life helping people. That's what politicians should be about.

She'd make a damn fine politician, because she's nothing like a politician.

Watch this video introducing her. You'll see what I mean.
​











 





The balance of power is up for grabs this election. If Tammy wins, we hold the balance of power on everything. If Tammy doesn't win, the Liberals have total control of the Senate.

That's the ballgame. That's what's at stake.

We can do big things with the balance of power, and if the media reports today are true, we're the ones with the greatest chance to take it off the Liberals.

So I need you to help us build a warchest. Can you make a $34 donation now, and get our campaign off to a flying start?​




 




  DONATE →  ​




 The man standing between Tammy and the Senate? His name is Eric Abetz. He's been a Senator for 27 years. And you don't spend 27 years in the building without picking up a few tricks.

So we know he's ruthless, we know he's cunning, we know he's desperate to win. And he's going to throw everything at us.

But I want to beat him. I want to prove that it's possible to be a different kind of politician. I want power to be in the hands of people who know what they want to do with it. People like Tammy Tyrrell.

Tammy always says to me, "good people make good politicians." I think she's right. And let me tell you -- she'd make a damn good politician.​









  DONATE TO TAMMY'S CAMPAIGN →  ​


----------



## basilio (15 March 2022)

Jacquie Lambie has been featured in The Monthly.  Full on story about a full on life.

*She truly has Balls of Steel. * A fierce, honest, down to earth and thoughtful politician. IMV well worth a vote and if she can help get Tammy Tyrell into the Senate then I believe the Australian Parliament will be in much better hands.

Check out her life story.  It reads like Patrick Melrose. (If you don't understand the reference check out ABC Iview )

_Want to know how Jacqui went from being in a psych ward to the senate in a year or so? Read this. It’s a fair look at her story, right back to the early days in the Army. 

We’re proud to work for someone who’s lived at the bottom of the crap pile.

We’re even prouder that Jacqui sees the honour in living through knocks in life. She’s a fighter through and through.

If you want to check out her story, you can read it here. It’s free!

Have a good one.

James

Office of Sen Jacqui Lambie _


----------



## wayneL (15 March 2022)

Vote.
Her.
Out.


----------

